# Smoker Temp Probe Holder



## eatlarge (Mar 4, 2016)

I was trying to think of a way to securely attach my Thermo Pro temp probe (besides the potato trick) and came up with this idea. The clothes pin holds it quite tight and its easily positioned any where on any rack. 













IMG_1195.JPG



__ eatlarge
__ Mar 4, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2016)

Great idea!

Thanks for sharing!

Al


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 4, 2016)

I have always used  a wine cork instead of the potato but I like your idea...Thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 4, 2016)

Great Idea!


----------



## westby (Mar 7, 2016)

I use a wadded up ball of aluminum foil.


----------

